# Royal mail - Are there problems with international shippings?



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I ordered 2 items at two different shops there in the UK. But after 3 weeks in the one hand, and about after 10 days in the other hand, no parcel has arrieved here in germany. My last orders in the last 3 years arrived after 3-5 days.

Is there a problem with the Royal mail after the workers strike??


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Royal Mail suck ass in general. They've lost 10% of the recent stuff I've posted.


----------



## evo360 (Oct 3, 2008)

*royal mail*

been trying to trace my package for the last two weeks its it the country somewhere keep ringing and checking tracking number thats royal mail for your


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Bad news from you.


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

Others?


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

So far no problems.. But have read several horror stories.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

There's no specific problems with any mail in the UK at the moment, other than the amount of mail being sent is gong to be higher at the moment.

Sometimes international parcels take longer than usual, especially at this time of year, when lots of people are sending presents and cards overseas, so the customs departments at both ends are busier and can take a lot longer to process them.

It's very unsual for a parcel to go missing but they can be delayed sometimes, they usually turn up somewhere though. It's always worth checking with your local post office or sorting office.

One post above mentioned tracking, Royal Mail International Signed For doesn't have realtime tracking, once the parcel has left the UK the Royal Mail website won't update any more until it's been delivered and will just say somthing like it has been passed to the country's postal service. At this point Royal Mail are no longer handling the parcel your local postal service is, for some countries the tracking number works on that country's tracking system, some don't though.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nickos said:


> Royal Mail suck ass in general. They've lost 10% of the recent stuff I've posted.


Me too

Had to refund £450 last week alone 

A Customer in Ireland didn't receive their item from us for 2 weeks :doublesho


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

I ordered some goodies three weeks ago from UK, not arrived yet


----------

